# What plow to buy?



## DanU (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought a 2003 F350 and want to put plow on it. I am looking a buying either Hiniker 8ft V-plow or an 8ft Fisher (stainless) V-plow. Does anyone have experience comparing these two plows?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DanU;694394 said:


> I just bought a 2003 F350 and want to put plow on it. I am looking a buying either Hiniker 8ft V-plow or an 8ft Fisher (stainless) V-plow. Does anyone have experience comparing these two plows?


Why so little?


----------



## DanU (Dec 30, 2008)

Crete,

Just listening to what sales guys are telling me. What do you recommend? This plowing thing is all new to me.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

DONT buy a hiniker. fisher is a great plow. western pro plus would be great on that truck.


----------



## chevy v (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an 8.5 fisher v ss and I love it. Its fast and the v options are great


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

go with at least 8.5 foot no matter what plow you get. I would have a 9-9.5 in a 350


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

If your new to the business a vee does take a little getting used to.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

no lead;695472 said:


> DONT buy a hiniker. fisher is a great plow. western pro plus would be great on that truck.


I have run hiniker since 93 when i started this crap, and I would not think twice about a hiniker they have bin super reliable In 16 years I only have wore out one motor and broke one hose on 2 plows. I wanted a Hiniker V but settled for the western Cause I could'nt aford a new plow and the used hiniker V plows were not the trip edge type and I wanted a Trip edge in a V so it trips in the V and Scoop.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

You didn't mention which F350. (wheelbase) I would suggest the 8.5 in either case. The plow shrinks considerably when in the "V".


----------

